# I took your advice so check these out!



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

1.





2.




3





4




5




6





7





I have more coming but so far I have not too many complaints about these. 
I bounced a light off the wall and ceiling behind me and used a ss 1000 and f/3.5 
So please let me know if you have any other things for me to correct on and if these are better than the last
I really tried this time


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 16, 2007)

I like em, but in the 2nd, she has a "wtf mate?" look on her face.  Not necessarily a bad thing though, I think it's kinda cute.
Either way...good shots.

She looks familiar...
Hmm...


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

i have never shot her before so i dont know how she looks familiar! she is 4-5 years younger than me
i have more photos coming but i have to edit so please be patient
also, thanks for the kind words


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> I really tried this time


 
MUCH better!!! These are so much better than all you've shown us in the past that I had to look again because I thought they were shot by someone else! 

#5 is the best, in my opinion. It shows a fun side to her. I just wish the toe of the shoe hadn't been cut off. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

These are a lot better but she looks really orange to me.  

What kind of lights are you using?  You need to set your white balance to the correct temp.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

lol about the orange comment...she is orange! lol..too much tanning! 

i am using my on camera flash and then i am using my slave lights (RPS Digital Studio Lights). 

here is a photo that is edited to "fix the levels automatically" but i think it makes her look green a bit.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

if you like that above edit better, please let me know so i can make them all that way (i took over 160 photos today)


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> MUCH better!!! These are so much better than all you've shown us in the past that I had to look again because I thought they were shot by someone else!
> 
> #5 is the best, in my opinion. It shows a fun side to her. I just wish the toe of the shoe hadn't been cut off.
> 
> :thumbup:


 
thanks so much

i may have been making excuses here and there but i was listening and taking advice


----------



## nkmaurer (Dec 16, 2007)

I by no means am a good person to critique, but a few things stood out to me.......  
1-good idea but not sure the stool fits the formal shot, maybe drap fabric over it?
2&3- I think they make her look like she has a double chin or her neck is about to break off.....4 is more natural pose. To be picky, for some reason I am drawn to her dress in 4, maybe fluff it some more?
5-adorable pose! Try to crop it horizontal maybe?
6-Adorable pic of her just wish the heel of one of her shoes wasn't showing in the front
7-Can I have hair like that??? Usually not a big fan of armpit shots but the angle doesn't bother me as much.


They all seem so have a yellowish/orange skin tone to them...but, I don't know how you would fix that outside of photoshop...hopefully someone will say so I can learn too!

She's a cute girl!


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish I could just run out, find a cute girl in a great dress at any hour I want to try out some tips I learned on here...


----------



## Trish1977 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yay for improvement!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll just hit the basics. These are in my opinion...

1: I don't think the plain wooden stool with a formal dress match. But pretty good shot.

2: The pose is not flattering at all. She doesn't have an issue with a double chin but in this pose, you've given her a neck "no-no".

I like 4 better than 3 as far as the crop, head position and framing go but in both, you might watch the shoulder position. She looks like she's slouching and the slumped shoulders and back don't fit the glamorous image. Good shot.

I'm not feeling number 5, but that's probably a personal preference. I just don't like it. Not that it's a bad shot. 

6: I like the playful look of the shot and I think it'd be a better horizontal shot instead of the vertical image here (the dress and elbow was cut off)

The last one was the best of them all. Classic shot of the overhead, flowing hair thing. This is a throwback shot to Marylyn Monroe/Playboy Cover that we've seen recreated time and time again. And it still works. Good job.

I think the lighting was overall pretty good. Nice job.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

i think she is a cutie and she cannot take a bad photo

can i have hair like that too? dont all of us women/girls wish!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks i felt so much better about this shot i wanted to go celebrate and the whole time i had no equilibrium and i was suffering ear infection as i still am...


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

Now she looks yellow, but closer to a natural skin tone.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)

These are a far cry from your previous posts.  The skin tone does look a little orange, but that can be worked out in PP.  Have you calibrated your monitor?

#3 & #4 are good ideas, but I think the splay of the dress is unflattering.  Perhaps if she were standing?

#6 would be my pick of the lot.

Perhaps you should go to all your photo shoots with an ear infection.  Or could it be, just on the off chance, that some of the advice given here paid off?  Hmmmm, makes one wonder.

I hope you can see the difference. Much better and I am happy for you.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> Now she looks yellow, but closer to a natural skin tone.


 

that is all i can do...i can either keep the edit like it is or i can do the "green/yellow" tone but other than that she turns out all different colors


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

kundalini said:


> These are a far cry from your previous posts. The skin tone does look a little orange, but that can be worked out in PP. Have you calibrated your monitor?
> 
> #3 & #4 are good ideas, but I think the splay of the dress is unflattering. Perhaps if she were standing?
> 
> ...


 
lol no maybe i should just go to all of them with ear infections

well i read up on some info all day today online about bouncing light and set ups


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 16, 2007)

NO












YES






These are 100% better than before.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> that is all i can do...i can either keep the edit like it is or i can do the "green/yellow" tone but other than that she turns out all different colors


 
What program are you using to edit your photos?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

microsoft digital image pro....

 i am too cheap and cannot afford PS and how did you get that photo to look like that switch?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

or is that the original...hard to tell


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

What!
What?
Who took these photos?
lol


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

lol i did...dead serious!

it was the ear infection....not you guys! lol...j/k

hey i may be a ***** at times and temper mental but i listen


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

why dont you post a SOOC (straight out of camera shot) and we can show you how to fix the skin.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

that basically is the SOOC shot since all i really did was sharpen and get the dirt off the backdrop...there wasn't a lot i could really do to it without making it look like doo doo


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

here are more

(i am NOT liking these photos AT ALL....not a lot at least)


----------



## FirstLight (Dec 16, 2007)

I really like the last one..the only thing I would do is to rotate it one more turn clockwise so that her head is at the top left of the photo.  Now that you know your camera is capable of shooting in manual you can only get better from here!  Great job!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

could i just give you guys the link to my photobucket instead of posting them all on here or would posting on here be better?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

this is by far my ALL TIME FAVE of her


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the pose is cheesy because I've seen it done before a million and one times.

BUT...

Technically this is by FAR the best one you've taken.  Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

this is the best photo shoot or that "glamour shot" pose is the best so far?

and thanks..i busted my butt today to try to impress you guys!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

it was funny because i said "grab your lapels" and she is only 19 and said "my lapels?" and she wasn't sure what to grab and so her dad showed her what lapels were! it was HILLARIOUS...


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> it was funny because i said "grab your lapels" and she is only 19 and said "my lapels?" and she wasn't sure what to grab and so her dad showed her what lapels were! it was HILLARIOUS...



I'm 25...and probably would have said the same thing.  LOL.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> or is that the original...hard to tell



I didn't do anything, i just said yes and no, those were both processed by you.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

oh wow...i surprised even myself! lol


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

okay people you stopped commenting so i am taking that is a good thing...

so here are more photos for you to comment on

have fun

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10






there will be more that i can promise you


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 17, 2007)

These are WORLDS better than your lasts, GREAT job!! The only thing that is slightly bugging me, if you still want CC, is that you keep cropping at the ankles and wrists. Other than that, awesome imporovements!!!


----------



## chrisb2794 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've looked at all of your recent posts and I can say that you are really improving, I'm talking night and day difference. I do agree with JaimeGibb though when she mentions the fact that there always seems to be something cropped out that shouldn't be.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 17, 2007)

ya i know and i am working on that


----------



## MACollum (Dec 17, 2007)

Good shots overall but I really have to add that the model in the orangish/pinkish shirt needs help. In all the shots of her she looks very unnatural. Obviously this is not your fault. She is probably shy and not sure what to do. If you use her more, you might want to talk to her or direct her more. Maybe try saying something to make her smile or laugh. Ask her to tell you a funny story or something to get her to loosen up. She just looks like she's trying to hard.

I can't say much, I look stupid in pictures. Whenever we had school pictures I would always have to practice smiling in the mirror so I could try to smile more naturally. It's not easy to do for the school photogs.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## MACollum (Dec 17, 2007)

Something else I thought of just now...could you try playing some music during the shoot? Find out what music she likes and bring a radio or CD player. Then if you could just hang out for ten minutes, listening to music and talking she might relax enough to be comfortable. I think music might help me if I was the model (like that would ever happen, LOL). Maybe show her some magazines with some poses that you like (or have her pick some she likes) and ask her to emulate them. Then you can let her know if she needs to loosen her posture.

I have zero experience with shooting people, except for snapshots. I took a few pictures of my MIL with her brothers and sisters last Christmas but I was uncomfortable myself (even though I've been a part of the family for 13 years now, I don't really feel accepted). I didn't want to try to direct them for the picture (there were a TON of people there...my dh had a HUGE family) so I just snapped. The pictures came out OK but they weren't great.

The only person I know who will sit for me is my 13 yo neice. I avoid shooting her though because she only does super slutty poses (bent over the arm of the couch, pole dancing the wall...you get the idea). Not the kind of pictures I want to take of a 13 yo girl. She gets pissed when I try to take her picture when she's not posing like that. TEENAGERS!!!!


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 17, 2007)

The shots of the girl in the baseball cap are my least favorite, especially the ones with her sitting on the chair. There is a fine line between sexy and skanky, and I think those crossed the line, making her look more like someone who would be doing a pole dance. 

Also, you still have your models really close to the backdrop. If you're going to do that, then use a shorter depth of field (DOF). I know it's really tempting when you're starting out to open it up so that focusing is easier, but experiment with different DOFs and see what amazing results you can get with your beautiful backgrounds.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 17, 2007)

MACollum said:


> Good shots overall but I really have to add that the model in the orangish/pinkish shirt needs help. In all the shots of her she looks very unnatural. Obviously this is not your fault. She is probably shy and not sure what to do. If you use her more, you might want to talk to her or direct her more. Maybe try saying something to make her smile or laugh. Ask her to tell you a funny story or something to get her to loosen up. She just looks like she's trying to hard.
> 
> I can't say much, I look stupid in pictures. Whenever we had school pictures I would always have to practice smiling in the mirror so I could try to smile more naturally. It's not easy to do for the school photogs.  Keep up the great work.


 
ya that is nina...we always make jokes that she should carry around an AK-47 since she is always so serious and it doesn't help that her parents were there and "directing" the shoot and making her a bit peeved since they wouldn't leave us alone! LOL...i felt her pain with them!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 17, 2007)

on the DOF...i have tried being close to them and tried far away. i even moved them about 2 ft from the backdrop but most of my backdrops are only 6-9 ft long and i lose most of that with the support they hang on so i only have 3 ft for them to stand on and i didnt want to get the wooden floor in the photos but there were a few that i have of them where they are further from the backdrop but i will try. thanks


----------



## Teresa (Dec 17, 2007)

here are the rest of the "good" ones. i guess you all can decide that. 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7





and i will say this...i was bouncing one of my flashes off the wall behind me and for some reason, during the middle of the shoot, that light decided to stop working so i had to play around with it to get it to work again so the lighting may be off a bit on some of these. sucks when my lights work and then stop!


----------



## MACollum (Dec 17, 2007)

Teresa said:


> ya that is nina...we always make jokes that she should carry around an AK-47 since she is always so serious and it doesn't help that her parents were there and "directing" the shoot and making her a bit peeved since they wouldn't leave us alone! LOL...i felt her pain with them!


 
Don't get me wrong, the pictures are good in the technical sense. It's not easy to look natural when you're posed and someone's pointing a camera at you. There's thoughts about how the pictures are going to look going through your head and that just makes it worse. That's why I say you should get her having fun so she can get into it and maybe be less self-conscious. In the pictures where she has a serious look on her face she looks much more natural and less posed. Pictures really should reflect the model's personality anyway. I don't look good in a picture if I'm not smiling to some extent. I've had people ask me what's wrong before when there was nothing wrong. I was just like, "That's just how I look!"


----------



## emogirl (Dec 17, 2007)

wow...that was quite a difference! glad you took everyone's advice!

-the 3rd or 4th shots down, where you weere looking down on the girl in the blue dress....very nice, except skin colour...

the first shot though....the first thing that struck me is that the chair doesnt work...it makes he look like a giant...out of scale....and it just doenst work with the pretty dress

the last shots...again, much improved, but she was started to look a bit porn queen...dont know if that is what you were looking for...but maybe just a bit too seductive/cheesey in the poses...but your lighting and comp were much better.

hope you are feeling better too


----------



## Teresa (Dec 17, 2007)

no ear infection even worse and found out that our insurance got terminated the day hubby left job (to go to new one) and new insurance doesn't kick in until feb so i am having worse pains in my ear than i have the last 2 months.


anyways back on topic, she wanted to go for the cutesy country girl but toward the end she was just having fun with it and yes got a bit "porn" start like.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 17, 2007)

also the smokey eye with the pink football jersey..that was my idea...i wanted to go for that seductive/pin up calendar look...she pulled it off


----------



## FirstLight (Dec 18, 2007)

Much improved!  I had a feeling that once you changed your lighting you'd see a huge difference:thumbup:!

My favorites are the ones of her in the yellow jacket with the brown background behind her.  Very classic and very pretty.  My least favorites are the ones with the jean shorts and half shirt....you mentioned her parents were there "directing"....maybe they should have been directing her to put her clothes back on.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, I like the ones of her in the jacket the best, too.
For some reason, she reminds me of Britney Spears (back in the day) in #6 where she's wearing that pink football jersey. 
Oh, and I also agree that the ones where she's wearing the cowgirl outfit are on the verge of trashy.
Overall, though, good job


----------



## Teresa (Dec 18, 2007)

lol at the britney spears comment because i told her the same thing!


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Now that you've posted these photos, you know we'll be expecting more of you from your next shoots, right?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 19, 2007)

yes i do but dont have any lined up right now so may be a while


----------



## Teresa (Dec 19, 2007)

at least not until next 2-4 months


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Pssst...do you know you can edit your posts so that you're not double-posting?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 19, 2007)

ya i know but i am not feeling good and i just wanted to type it...lol


----------



## Teresa (Dec 19, 2007)

also i am posting a holiday special...

If you book before Jan 1st, the photo session will be free and all I will charge for is the prints. Hurry and book before it is too late! 

I posted this on a bunch of sites so that way I can just work on my portfolio.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

Except for the last set, the white balance seems waaaaay off.
What are you using to white balance with?


----------

